# shed extension



## wallace (26 Aug 2012)

Hi all, since getting my new sawbench I have really struggled to use it and make anything in my workshop. So have decided to extend. My original workshop is built in trench blocks but I cant afford to extend useing this method, so have decided to ad abit in wood. The plan is to have the old bit for machine work and the new bit purely for putting stuff together. Thats the plan anyway. Heres the gap I will be filling, its always been a bit of a dead space with no real purpose and just accumulated junk. I have removed the branches from the conifers, I did not realise their was so much room back their, I think their must be another 3m behind my workshop.






Mark


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Aug 2012)

A good bit of useful space. Are you going to replace the window with doors ? How do you intend to join the two buildings ?


----------



## wallace (26 Aug 2012)

Hi Graham, the plan is to reuse the window in the front. I was going to put the saw bench near the opening which will join shops and then I will be able to rip long lengths. To join I was just going to rawl bolt or thunderbolt the front and back sections to the blockwork.
Mark


----------



## wallace (28 Aug 2012)

I got some ply today but am alitle dissapointed at the quality of the stuff. Its supposed to be exterior grade? Its not the usual stuff I've used for exterior use. What do people think?











There was only one sheet with any markings on











The stuff thats supposed to be 18mm turns out to be 16mm

Mark


----------



## deserter (28 Aug 2012)

That's definitely labeled as WBP Exterior, but it is also C faced on both front and back to the best of my knowledge C is the lowest grade for ply veneers so basically you have a WBP ply with crapy faces. Otherwise known as shuttering ply. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## wallace (28 Aug 2012)

Thanks for that, is it normal for 18mm to come as 16mm? I suppose I cant grumble is was quite cheap. I wish I'd gone to my other source I could of got 18mm hardwood surfaced for £20 a sheet.


----------



## deserter (28 Aug 2012)

I've found the thickness of ply to vary hugely in the past couple of years, it seams that +/-3mm is quite normal now. It seems timber is the only place weights and measures has no meaning. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## wallace (31 Aug 2012)

I have done some work over the last couple of days. I made the floor from 6"by2" and started to cover the underside with 12mm ply. I'm pleased I have one of those nail guns it would have taken ages to screw all of the sheets down. The problem I have now is how to flip it over?






I'm going to fill with insulation and then cover with 18mm ply.
Mark


----------



## wallace (1 Sep 2012)

Todays efforts, managed to flip the floor over by useing the block a tackle. And then filled the floor with insulation and topped off with 18mm ply.
















On the underneath I have put some visqueen, a friend says its a bad idea. He believes the wood won't be able to breathe what do people think?

Mark


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Sep 2012)

I believe the point of visqueen is that it is micro porous, so as long as you've not used it upside down, good.


----------



## wallace (1 Sep 2012)

Hi Phill, I wasn't aware visqueen had a correct way (hammer) . I thought it was competely impurvious


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Sep 2012)

I used a similar product on my workshop and it was marked on one side, the idea being that moisture inside can get out but that if anything gets through the tiles it just runs off and into the guttering.
This is as far as I know, no doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tom K (1 Sep 2012)

Nah visqueen is just poly sheet no marking no up or down. You might be thinking of Tyvek or one of its clones.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Sep 2012)

Tom K":2ov7v5om said:


> Nah visqueen is just poly sheet no marking no up or down. You might be thinking of Tyvek or one of its clones.



Yes, sorry, you're 100% correct. I wasn't 100% sure, I was thinking of Tyvek.


----------



## wallace (1 Sep 2012)

So what do ya think. Keep the plastic or treat the ply and leave?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Sep 2012)

assuming you're not going to totally seal everything else, it shouldn't cause any problem.


----------



## Tom K (2 Sep 2012)

wallace":286mcw7b said:


> So what do ya think. Keep the plastic or treat the ply and leave?



Treat the ply and leave think the Visqueen will end up holding water.


----------



## wallace (3 Sep 2012)

Thanks for opinnions. Todays efforts, got the back built and in place.


----------



## wallace (4 Sep 2012)

I got the front frame made and up today. 






I got some redwood cladding to cover the bits that can be seen. I worked out what the area was minus the window and went to the merchants. I asked him to check it and he said I better get more just incase. He worked it out that I'd need an extra £25 worth. I bet they wont take the leftover lengths back


----------



## wallace (8 Sep 2012)

Had quite a productive couple of days, Got the roof on and felted. I messed up with roof joist thickness, I used 6"by2" but I should have gone for 8" because they are quite springy. I used 6" for my last workshop but that was reclaimed old stuff and seemed much better quality than this regularised stuff. To help improve things I have sandwiched each length with ply which has stiffend things up alot.






I also put the window in and covered with cladding, I used stainless screws 






Mark


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Sep 2012)

Just extended my workshop but I've kept the extension separate as a store for bikes etc.

I spotted a coil nailer in one photo , what are they like any good ?


----------



## wallace (8 Sep 2012)

That one is a stanley bostitch, I got it from a place I used to work. They really do speed things up if youre not bothered about appearances, but I wouldn't use one on cladding. They can make a mess. That one is just a baby one, fires upto 50mm coiled shanked nails. It does make youre arm ache after a while. I used to use the daddy versions useing 75mm nails but they were suspended. You got quite a kick off them. Thats maybe why my elbows are goosed useing them for seventeen years. I believe the coiled nails are very pricey. Its lucky I have a couple of cases


----------



## wallace (11 Sep 2012)

Started putting the insulation in today.







I also got these laminated chipboard sheets 6'6" by 9'6" for £10 each only problem I can barely move them  I plan on lining the inside with them. I hope their not too bright. I maybe should have got some wood affect for the walls and white for the ceiling






Mark


----------



## Grahamshed (11 Sep 2012)

Thats going to be good, and you are progressing a damn site faster than I would be.


----------



## wallace (12 Sep 2012)

Hi Graham, thats one of the joys of being unemployed. If you could call it that  Lots of time but little money to do stuff  
mark


----------



## wallace (16 Sep 2012)

I managed to panel the inside out with the conti board, dropped a couple on my head (hammer) 






Because my garden is at differant levels I had to raise the extension by nearly 2 feet. The old green house that I converted into a shed to house my lathes is even lower down. It looks like a little hobbit door in the middle.






This is a picture looking from my lathe shed throught to the extension. Now my workshop is a whopping 14metres long  






Mark


----------



## gregmcateer (16 Sep 2012)

Wow, I am jealous as hell!


----------



## wallace (18 Sep 2012)

I went to pick up a very good ebay buy yesterday. These cost me the grand sum of £5






Perfect for putting the timber I got awhile back






I sorted it all out and its mostly ash, beech, maple and sapele. There are some quite nice pieces, that piece at the front is nearly 12" wide by 4". Its a shame its got a awfull bend in it.


----------



## mtr1 (18 Sep 2012)

Nice space, full workshop tour any day then??


----------



## wallace (18 Sep 2012)

Yeah, I was going to do a tour vid when I get it looking all spik and span. I like seeing peoples workshops. I think their should be a thread devoted to peoples man/woman caves. :lol: 
Mark


----------



## SammyQ (21 Sep 2012)

Mark's place is a real cast iron porn centre!  

Sam


----------



## wallace (2 Oct 2012)

I finally got the place cleaned up and looking half decent. I made a temporary workbench untill I can make something more substantial for handwork.

http://youtu.be/w-EoStG85Fw


----------



## maltrout512 (3 Oct 2012)

Nice tour. Thanks for that.


----------

